# Do I understand correctly?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The Curtis sepex controller can be used on a wide range of motors, but it requires some tuning for a particular motor. If you tune it wrong you could ruin the motor. The Curtis sepex manuals are on their web page, you could read the manual and see what you think.


bazou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I understand..
> 
> ...


----------



## bazou (Sep 11, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> The Curtis sepex controller can be used on a wide range of motors, but it requires some tuning for a particular motor. If you tune it wrong you could ruin the motor. The Curtis sepex manuals are on their web page, you could read the manual and see what you think.


Will have a look at those, thanks 

I'll try to understand how my forklift controller works though, could save me a motor


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Kelly has an option for those motors as well. Kelly is a programmable controller. 

Pete


----------

